#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مقالات آموزشی انواع شبکه و سرور >  > آموزشی: کتاب آموزش سیسکو دوره CCNA (فارسی)

## nekooee

photo_2016-10-09_11-50-45.jpg

کتاب : آموزش سیسکو دوره CCNA
نویسنده : فرسید باباجانی
شمار برگها :275
زبان : پارسی
رده آموزشی: Cisco میانی

----------

*1212ali*,*alinili60*,*AMD*,*milad_tm*,*sam_electronic*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

